

These Diagrams Reveal How To Negotiate With People Around The World - duvok
http://www.businessinsider.com/communication-charts-around-the-world-2014-3

======
anigbrowl
Very nice. I was a bit surprised to find that the closest one to my native
culture (Ireland) seems to be Bulgaria.

BTW, 'hygge' on the Danish one is a Danish word for (something like) cosy or
convivial, a kind of comfortable intimacy. Dutch people have a similar concept
(gezellig), but not until after the deal has been concluded.

